# Castle Carr (Part I), Yorks. - March 2010



## ojay (Mar 20, 2010)

*Castle Carr (Part I) - Visited By Ojay & Solo1*

*Castle Carr Mansion* at the head of Luddenden Dene was built by Captain Joseph Priestley Edwards of Fixby in 1859 and was designed as a pseudo-Norman castle, of Fixby, who bought the land in 1852.







Its landscaped gardens included a spectacular water garden with cascades, viewing galleries and a central fountain capable of reaching 100ft, one of the highest in Europe when it was built.

Joseph Edwards died in 1868 before the castle was completed. His son finished the building work in 1871. In 1962 the building was demolished after an auction of its structure and adornments, today only a few sections remain.

The land and what is left of the features, have been taken over by the Water Board. 

*And my favourite bit:*

_"Access to the site is restricted and is very difficult to get too as there are no pulic roads or footpaths leading to it. Also the risk of the farmer setting his dogs on you is a big on, as many people have been threatened"._

The above quote was NO JOKE. We had to walk bloody miles across boggy moorland to get to this place! It was one hell of a mooch to say the least but worth every minute of it to see this place and it's famous 'Water Gardens' which are nothing short of spectacular.

The journey was epic, having looked at some nearby shafts, with Tunnels leading from Hebden Bridge across to Halifax we then wandered over to the nearby Reservoir to have a look at some more tunnels & pumping stations that make up this whole system across two valleys.

After having 'splored the Reservoir we then headed onto our final destination *'Castle Carr'*.

There were some great features here at the other side of the Resi, including a pumping house for the gardens fountains, another outfall from a tunnel the otherside of the earlier Reservoir, a nice waterfall and some 'brick' tunnels leading down into the 'Water Garden' itself below.

After another short mooch we arrived at the 'Water Garden' before I could get my rucksack off, Solo1 had already climbed down and was snapping away LOL. "Get down here he said, it's breathtaking" before he finished explaining I was down, and yes this place is the most spectacular water feature I have ever seen!

*(See part II)* For the remainder of the journey

*Journey Start*





*Concrete Infall that led us into the tunnel that allowed us 'Easier' access underneath the Resi to the 'Water Garden'*





*RCP - Our route underneath the Resi*










*Outfall*















*Bottom Resi*





*Waterfalls*















*Tunnels*





*Pumping Station*















*(Enter The 'Water Garden')*

*Fountain*





*Overflow*





*Waterfalls*










*'Water Garden'*



































*Continued In Part II *- Thanks for looking ;0​


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, what a cracking explore. Fantastic place and an excellent report. Can't wait to see part 2 now. 

I did edit your post to take out access details, btw. I realise it wasn't too bad for this type of explore, but it is a rule we stick to for eveything.
Cheers.


----------



## krela (Mar 20, 2010)

Those water gardens are mental, do they date to the same time as the castle?


----------



## ojay (Mar 20, 2010)

krela said:


> Those water gardens are mental, do they date to the same time as the castle?



Yes they certainly do


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 23, 2010)

My sister lives up in the moors nearby Hebden Bridge,next time I see her I will have too check this cool looking place out,particularly the alien in the 4th and 5th photos.
I like dogs,I just hope they like me.
Some very cool shots.I love the look of the whole place.Castle,garden,fountains and a tunnel what more could a person wish for?


----------

